# Need a gaming mouse : 5K budget



## TheSloth (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi guys!

I need a gaming mouse to play games casually online, like CS:GO.

Dislikes:
1. Logitech : I already have G304 satisfied with the performance but I don't want to buy another mouse with double click issues. At this point, I am avoiding Logitech Keyboards and mouse.
2. Corsair also has known issues which develops within warranty period or just after the warranty expires.
3. Razer : They were good 10 years but now is just costly fancy looking mouse with very cheap quality. They have optical switches in mouse now, so there is still hope.

Need -
Grip : Palm/Claw
Hand Size : Medium
Warranty : More the better. This is very important. Steelseries doesn't have warranty support in India anymore.

I have shorlisted following
Zowie Mouse FK2-B(1 year warranty)
Glorious Model D(2 year warranty)

Considering HyperX brand also but not able to decide which model.

Please let me know if anyone knows about the warranty support of above mentioned models. Warranty is quite important factor for me!

Update on shortlist :

Zowie Mouse FK2-B (1 year warranty)
Razer Death Adder V2 (1 year warranty) - Amazon.in: Buy Razer DeathAdder V2 Wired Gaming Mouse | 8 Programmable Buttons | 20, 000 DPI Optical Sensor - Chroma RGB Lighting - Classic Black - RZ01-03210100-R3M1 Online at Low Prices in India | Razer Reviews & Ratings
Cooler Master MM711 (2-year warranty) - *www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-Lightweight-Ultralight-Ultraweave/dp/B07ZGG7GSY
HyperX PulseFire Haste (2-year warranty) - *www.amazon.in/HyperX-Pulsefire-Haste-Gaming-HMSH1/dp/B08NSJFNSS


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2021)

Razer Viper Mini for 3.2k is all you need IMO. I bought it after my G305 started double clicking. Although my Viper Mini is now giving me issues with scroll button click but others have a positive experience with it. It has great reviews as well. Checkt his guy's guides to decide a mouse for you:
*www.rocketjumpninja.com/top-mice

*www.rocketjumpninja.com/mouse-search


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 21, 2021)

Rocketjump is awesome. 

@omega44-xt Have you seen his latest video. He is no longer doing full time reviews.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Rocketjump is awesome.
> 
> @omega44-xt Have you seen his latest video. He is no longer doing full time reviews.


Naah. I just watch his videos when I'm looking for a mouse.


----------



## rockfella (Jun 22, 2021)

I have the G102 and when the double click issue started I got a corsair and before throwing the logi I dipped it in hot water for a few minutes then kept in under the sun for a day.. it worked fine after that. I have to do this every 6 months ... it is again having issues... but this works everytime for me...


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2021)

rockfella said:


> I have the G102 and when the double click issue started I got a corsair and before throwing the logi I dipped it in hot water for a few minutes then kept in under the sun for a day.. it worked fine after that. I have to do this every 6 months ... it is again having issues... but this works everytime for me...


I am reading this first time. Tell me you are joking. Anyway I still have warranty left on G304 so I won't do this.

I have done some research on the mouse. I will update the first post in the morning. Shit wasted too much time in this, it's so late.


----------



## rockfella (Jun 22, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I am reading this first time. Tell me you are joking. Anyway I still have warranty left on G304 so I won't do this.
> 
> I have done some research on the mouse. I will update the first post in the morning. Shit wasted too much time in this, it's so late.


Once I got the corsair I thought I got nothing to loose as warrantee on logi ended anyway so I did that .. it has by far worked 3 times.. funny thing is I still use the G102 not the corsair.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 22, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07RXXXZ21/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_71725K84NAH13XEQ0V5J
*www.meckeys.com/shop/mouse/glorious-model-d/
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07YD7GKN9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_3JJDYJ9TYMSRBQC9MTGC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
*www.amazon.in/dp/B018K00ZZG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_R2NQHZ1G4W12HKQ6363H
*www.amazon.in/dp/B0828NDB43/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_091F8B8N6EAS657BD6CG

*www.amazon.in/dp/B082XQHPCL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_C33GB041T9KJCYVSQGFP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rockfella (Jun 22, 2021)

aby geek said:


> How about the corsair harpoon wired?


What about it? I don't like the shape of it. I prefer logi over it. Just my opinion.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2021)

rockfella said:


> Once I got the corsair I thought I got nothing to loose as warrantee on logi ended anyway so I did that .. it has by far worked 3 times.. funny thing is I still use the G102 not the corsair.


Lol, maybe I'll try that as my G305 is out of warranty.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2021)

I will also dip in hot water once my G304 is out of warranty.

@omega44-xt thanks for the suggesting the Razer Viper Mini.
Is this the one you are talking about? Amazon.in: Buy Razer store Viper Mini Ultralight Gaming Mouse: Fastest Gaming Switches - 8500 DPI Optical Sensor - Chroma RGB Underglow Lighting - 6 Programmable Buttons - Drag-Free Cord - Classic Black Online at Low Prices in India | Razer store Reviews & Ratings

Since I have the budget, I am leaning towards Razer DeathAdder V2 cause of optical switches but the warranty is just 1year. Not sure if it is worth the extra cost?
How robust is your Mini?

@aby geek Thanks for the suggestions but I am avoiding omron switches now. Can't deal with double click issues now. Its really irritating to exchange Logitech mouse every 6 months.

Update on shortlist :
Zowie Mouse FK2-B (1 year warranty)
Razer Death Adder V2 (1 year warranty) - *www.amazon.in/Razer-DeathAdder-Gaming-Mouse-RZ01-03210100-R3M1/dp/B081QX9V2Y
Cooler Master MM711 (2-year warranty) - *www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-Lightweight-Ultralight-Ultraweave/dp/B07ZGG7GSY
HyperX PulseFire Haste (2-year warranty) - *www.amazon.in/HyperX-Pulsefire-Haste-Gaming-HMSH1/dp/B08NSJFNSS

Not a fan of honeycomb pattern because my house is very dusty. But seems like only good value for money option.

Anyone has any clue about warranty service of HyperX and Razer?


----------



## rockfella (Jun 22, 2021)

Should be fairly hot not boiling lol..


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 22, 2021)

And maybe try to use pure distilled water(from chemist) instead of tap or ro water. It would prevent any minerals from depositing in the mouse buttons also as it is non conductive, any traces left would not do much harm.

Most probably dust is depositing between the surface of switch buttons which causes these issues and gets fixed once removed by water.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2021)

Guys any idea on the warranty support of HyperX or Razer?
As per old reddit comments, it looks like Acro is handling the RMA for Razer. After checking their website, it looks like they are handling RMA for HyperX also.
HyperX RMA is handled by RPTech listed here on official website

Any idea how is their service?

I think I am pretty much finalized on the Death Adder V2 or Pulsefire Haste. Unless someone mentions the negative experience with either of these mouse.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 22, 2021)

On amazon razer products are rated 2 stars as they are breaking down fast.
If steel series rival 300 doesnt have omron switches go for that instead.
Ask on India gaming reddit for user experiences of all 3.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2021)

This one has more stars *www.amazon.in/Razer-DeathAdder-Gaming-Mouse-RZ01-03210100-R3M1/dp/B081QX9V2Y
Steelseries doesn't have official support in India anymore.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I will also dip in hot water once my G304 is out of warranty.
> 
> @omega44-xt thanks for the suggesting the Razer Viper Mini.
> Is this the one you are talking about? Amazon.in: Buy Razer store Viper Mini Ultralight Gaming Mouse: Fastest Gaming Switches - 8500 DPI Optical Sensor - Chroma RGB Underglow Lighting - 6 Programmable Buttons - Drag-Free Cord - Classic Black Online at Low Prices in India | Razer store Reviews & Ratings
> ...


My biggest con with Viper Mini is that it's wired. A minor annoyance is that there's no memory onboard to save colour profile, you need Razer's software running for your custom light setting to work.

I bought my Viper Mini from a small seller for 3.4k, from here:
Buy Razer Viper Mini Ultralight | Gaming Mouse | EliteHubs

Some small sellers were selling it for 3.2k. These are some others:
Buy Razer DeathAdder V2 Mini | Gaming Mouse at Best Price in India
Sphinx Computers - Buy Computer Components Online at Best Price in India
*shop.clarioncomputers.in/


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 23, 2021)

Thanks for the links! I will decide between Viper Mini and Death Adder V2. I notice the shape and size of Viper Mini is almost like G304 but I also want to but I want to see how does Death Adder V2 feels in hand because of its shape. 
How is the return policy of EliteHub in case there is a issue with the mouse. Or should I stick to Amazon for safe return policy?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks for the links! I will decide between Viper Mini and Death Adder V2. I notice the shape and size of Viper Mini is almost like G304 but I also want to but I want to see how does Death Adder V2 feels in hand because of its shape.
> How is the return policy of EliteHub in case there is a issue with the mouse. Or should I stick to Amazon for safe return policy?


Viper Mini is a bit smaller & lighter than G304. I had no problem during transition.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 26, 2021)

Ok so I went with DeathAdder V2. Its BIG. I already compared the size online with G304 but I was still shocked after seeing the size. But its so light in weight!
I am getting used to it. If I can't adjust then I will return this and go for Viper Mini.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## rockfella (Jun 30, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> And maybe try to use pure distilled water(from chemist) instead of tap or ro water. It would prevent any minerals from depositing in the mouse buttons also as it is non conductive, any traces left would not do much harm.
> 
> Most probably dust is depositing between the surface of switch buttons which causes these issues and gets fixed once removed by water.


I just did it again today. Used hot RO water.
EDIT: Worked again!
PS: The G102 feels way natural and better than Corsair Harpoon.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 1, 2021)

rockfella said:


> I just did it again today. Used hot RO water.
> EDIT: Worked again!
> PS: The G102 feels way natural and better than Corsair Harpoon.


RO waste water or RO filtered water?


----------



## rockfella (Jul 1, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> RO waste water or RO filtered water?


Filtered. U just need a bowl of it .. to dip the whole mouse.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 1, 2021)

rockfella said:


> Filtered. U just need a bowl of it .. to dip the whole mouse.


allright. I have another out of warranty logitech wireless mouse which was part of MK345 combo. I will try on that and update here if it works or not,.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey guys, I thought of getting a small mouse pad with good thickness. Any recommendations for mouse pad?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey guys, I thought of getting a small mouse pad with good thickness. Any recommendations for mouse pad?


I'm using a RedGear control mouse pad, cheap & good.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 6, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I'm using a RedGear control mouse pad, cheap & good.


Is it good with both G304 and Viper mini?

this one?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Is it good with both G304 and Viper mini?
> 
> this one?


I mean, depends on you. Its size is good for me, a bit bigger than most common mouse pad size & fits my desk. Some gamers who move their hand a lot will feel it as small, a friend recently complained to me about the same.

Check dimensions, go with 1 size bigger if you want:
Amazon.in: Buy Redgear MP35 Control-Type Gaming Mousepad (Black/Red) Online at Low Prices in India | Redgear Reviews & Ratings


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 7, 2021)

That's a good point to keep in mind. I want to order 2 pieces actually. One person doesn't move hand much but other moves a lot. 
Nothing is smaller than this 30cm with good thickness. Not much space on table to keep a 30cm mouse pad hence I was searching for smaller ones.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2021)

man if aliexpress was available u could have got entire desk mat. those things are awesome


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 7, 2021)

I wanted a desk mat!! But my house is quite dusty and I also keep my table cluttered with lot of stuffs and keep tea/coffee on table. Cleaning it will become a hectic job so I decided to go with tiny ones.


----------



## Neo (Jul 9, 2021)

I have Steelseries rival 310, overall I like it. Better than deathadder for sure. Zowie Divina S2 also nice if u can find.


----------



## Neo (Jul 9, 2021)

Oh I see u already bought... Ya Deathadder is too big, I can't play competitive games on it.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 9, 2021)

Neo said:


> I have Steelseries rival 310, overall I like it. Better than deathadder for sure. Zowie Divina S2 also nice if u can find.


Thanks for the suggestion!
My first choice was Steelseries but after reading through few reddit posts it seems like there is no warranty support in India for Steelseries product.
Eventually decided to give a try to Razer optical switches.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I mean, depends on you. Its size is good for me, a bit bigger than most common mouse pad size & fits my desk. Some gamers who move their hand a lot will feel it as small, a friend recently complained to me about the same.
> 
> Check dimensions, go with 1 size bigger if you want:
> Amazon.in: Buy Redgear MP35 Control-Type Gaming Mousepad (Black/Red) Online at Low Prices in India | Redgear Reviews & Ratings


I learned that Control Type has textured surface and Speed type has very polished one. So I just wanted to if Control type mouse pad has any chance to wear out the mouse feet sooner than normal? I have two mouse, DeathAdder V2 and G304 and plan is to buy mouse pad for both.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 3, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I learned that Control Type has textured surface and Speed type has very polished one. So I just wanted to if Control type mouse pad has any chance to wear out the mouse feet sooner than normal? I have two mouse, DeathAdder V2 and G304 and plan is to buy mouse pad for both.


My old G305's feets are smooth now, don't remember if it was this smooth when new.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I learned that Control Type has textured surface and Speed type has very polished one. So I just wanted to if Control type mouse pad has any chance to wear out the mouse feet sooner than normal? I have two mouse, DeathAdder V2 and G304 and plan is to buy mouse pad for both.


arey just relax and get either.. Its just marketting lingo lol.. the feet will become smoother over time anyway


----------

